# The World Ends With You Main RP Thread.



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the World Ends with you RP-

Rules: No god modding, No taking control of other characters without permission or without being their partner. Be kind and please post at least 1 paragraph. 

You are in Ishimatsu, It?s a large business town know for its shops and tall buildings! You can not leave this town and you can not escape the walls. There are two dimensions to this town. The Real Ground and the Underground You can see the Real ground from the Underground. And as long as you walk into the shops with special symbols you can be seen from the UG. So, There is just one last thing I have to say to you!

Players-

Congratulations! You?ve died! But don?t worry, you have a second chance at life. Give up your most precious thing and join the reaper game!! Fear not, the fee will be returned to you. If you beat the game. A black skull pin will be given to you, This is your player pin! Follow your missions, You get them everyday! Watch out for the timer, It?s on your right hand. Erase the noise! Defeat the game master! Beat the game and have your fee returned to you! If you don?t Then face erasure at the hands of the reapers! Remember this, The only way to survive in this world? Trust your partner. 

Reapers-

GO FORTH AND REAP THEIR SOULS! Send noise to attack players! Gamble! Make bets! Assume human form and screw with them from the RG!! FAIL AND FACE ERASURE!

NOW! LET THE REAPER GAME BEGIN!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

Fact: Buses weigh nearly 2,600 pounds without passengers.
Factkibi weighs 120 pounds.
Fact: Buses can go nearly 30 mph in a city.
Question: If a 2,800 pound bus going at 30 mph hits a 120 lb. girl, what will happen?
Answer: The girl dies.

Fact: Okibi learned this the hard way.
Litterally.


Okibi screamed, hitting the ground with suprising force. She threw herself back up, and hastily scribbled on a sheet of notebook paper. "Attacking Knight!" 

Theres a quick flash of light, and a huge, fully armoured medival knight pops into exsistance. It swings it's heavy broadsword, shattering the nearest noise, then turns on another. Okibi flies along the pathway, knowing she only has a few minuets until the noise overwhlems her faithful guardian. "Where am I?!" she screams. Please....somebody help!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

Okibi's eyes light up at the sound of a human voice. She looks wildly around, finally spotting the boy, with white hair and dressed in black and gold, he looked like someone out of a manga. She ran towards him. "Please don't leave!" she shouts. "I'll do anything, just tell me what's going on!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

"Uh....Okay..." Okibi said. She didn't understand half the guy was saying, but he seemed confident he could take out the noise. Okibi had tried, but it was like they didn't die, even when her knight hit them. She flipped to the next page in her notebook, and called up another Knight. He shimmered into existance, hitting both the frogs with an armoured gauntlet, the slashed this way and that, hacking through the noise around them. Okibi busied herself preparing Sheilding Walls and Healing Hearts, keeping a watchful eye on her Knight. He was strong, but he could be overwhelemd, and she didn't want that to happen. The strange boy was relying on her now, an besides, he knew what was going on. Okibi would give anything for a decent explination....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

Okibi looked around helplessly. Then she started to cry. "I just want to go home..." she bawled. "My mom..." she straitened, eyes widening. "My mom," she said, panicking. "I can't remember my mom." she satrted to cry again then said, "Oh my God...I'm dead. I got hit by a bus...I'm dead. And now I'm in hell. Why hell? What did I do?" she collapsed on the ground. "Erased?" she said suddenly. "What's that?" She managed to sit up, still sniffling. And where am I...and what were those things...I know thet're called noise but why couldn't I kill them before...." after that, she got a little unintelligible, and started babbling.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 23, 2009)

"Oh god no."He facepalmed as his partner broke done in tears, this girl was already even worse then that last idiot he partnered up with.Boy was that girl and her little stuffed lion annoying."Stop crying before I erase you myself."He warned her."Erase is exactly what it sounds like, basically it's death but then without the playing around and fighting noise, if you're erased there's truly no coming back."


"And where am I...and what were those things...I know thet're called noise but why couldn't I kill them before...."

"Slow down already."He gave a sigh before remembering those different questions she had and he started counting them off on his fingers."You asked, where you are?, you're in the UnderGround, UG for short, basically it's Ishimatsu but with a few changes like alive people can't see you."He moved over to question number 2."And your other question, yes those things were noise."He told her."You could kill them because noise exist in 2 planes at the same time, it takes two players to erase them because of this."

"But enough with the questions for now, how about you introduce yourself to me and the two of us get to know each other on nice romantic date."He cast another glance at this cellphone."We don't have a mission yet so we have all the time in the world for some cuddling, and maybe even a bit more then that.."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

Okibi's eyes narrowed, and she sat up, defensively hugging her notebook tightly against her chest.
"I'm Okibi. I got hit by a bus. I like to draw, and I lived with my mom....I think. Her eyes narrowed even more. "And don't try any funny stuff with me kid." She waved her pen threateningly at him. "Missions.... she said. "hose are things the Reapers want us to do, right? And they control the noise, right?" Her eyes suddenly narrowed even further. "How do I know I can trust you?" she asked. "All I know is your name."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 23, 2009)

"I'm Okibi. I got hit by a bus. I like to draw, and I lived with my mom....I think."
He guessed that part of her memories were her entry fee since she wasn't sure whether or not  she lived with her mother."Missions...." she said. "those are things the Reapers want us to do, right? And they control the noise, right?"

The boy nodded."Yeah, well technically the reapers are more like cronies of the GM, who is the person that sends out the missions."He informed her, He was on his third game, so he was experienced by now and he was lucky enough to have an experienced partner during his first game."The reapers do control noise, they can't attack directly though so they really aren't that much of a threat since we have to fight noise all the time already."

"How do I know I can trust you?" she asked. "All I know is your name."

"Player rule number 1."As he said this he was shaking his finger at her as if she had been a bad girl."Always trust your partner, without him or she you're goner withing minutes."He told her."Your success is directly related to mine so there's nothing to worry about."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2009)

Rin looked left, Then looked right. Then looked left again. "EHHH!?!? YAGI-KUUUUN!!!!" She shouted, waving to her former partner. "HEHEH!! YAGI-KUUUN!!!" She jumped up on the boys shoulders. "Yagi-Kuuun!! partner with me partner with me!! I'm boooorrreeedddd!!" She pouted not paying attention to the other girl there.

Else where, On top a building.

"Damn, Another week another paycheck!" Sanda punched the air infront of him. "I'll erase 30 players!!! I know it!!! Don't try and stop me i'll do it! Just watch!!" He continued to punch the air in excitement. "HAHA! It's been too damn long since i've got to get my hands on some fresh players!" He then turned to someone standing behind him. "Let's make a bet! I bet i'll erase 10 players today alone!" He then grinned. "What do you say Mugen?"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

Yohiko landed on the ground with his eyes closed.  He felt the ground ith his hands and slowly opened his eyes. "Wh- What happened?" In pain he slowly poked his head up to ctach a glimpse of where he was at. Looking arund he noticed some things, "This is Ishimatsu, but it looks... different" He sat up and took a deep breath. _'This is not right.' _Standing up he looked around and shouted, "Where am I?"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 24, 2009)

"In UG..." Shishi said as she walked next to Yohiko,"At least that what I guess, I don't really know for sure, I hope its not..." She looked around, then formed an uneasy expression in her face,"There's no way out of here..." She noted.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 24, 2009)

Heechul opened his eyes and looked around, "Aish.  Last thing I remember..............oh right.  I remember now.  I was killed, and now I'm playing this game.  At least I have my blades.  It's just like back in town."

Heechul looked around and tried talking to somebody, "Umm......hello?"

The person Heechul was trying to talk to didn't respond, "Man, whatever.  I'll just skate around a little bit until someone talks to me."

Heechul put on his skates, reached into his pocket, and pulled out a pin, "What the hell is this?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

Ivalla opened her eyes, and sees unfamiliar surroundings around her.

"Where am I..." She thinks to herself. On the ground in front of her was her precious flute. "Where am I..." The pink haired lass picks up her flute and wanders around the unfamiliar surroundings around her, confused and scared.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

"Let's make a bet! I bet i'll erase 10 players today alone!" He then grinned. "What do you say Mugen?"

"Eh?"The former action star turned to face his partner, his katana was resting on his shoulder while his fiery cape was flapping in the wind."That all depends on."He said referring to the claim made by Sanda."Whether you do it all by yourself or if this God of reapers, the Burning Shinigami, the man who's presence alone is enough to make the earth shake and crush players trough sheer epicness alone......Will help you in erasing that many player."

"But the bet is on, but if you fail in doing so all by yourself then you must act like my dog for the remainder of the week and I will ride you trough my path of godhood."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"Eh?"The former action star turned to face his partner, his katana was resting on his shoulder while his fiery cape was flapping in the wind."That all depends on."He said referring to the claim made by Sanda."Whether you do it all by yourself or if this God of reapers, the Burning Shinigami, the man who's presence alone is enough to make the earth shake and crush players trough sheer epicness alone......Will help you in erasing that many player."

"But the bet is on, but if you fail in doing so all by yourself then you must act like my dog for the remainder of the week and I will ride you trough my path of godhood.

"HAHAHA!! OFCOURSE I'LL DO IT MYSELF!!!" Sanda laughed. "Right, Let's see here." He took out a small book of noise. "I could summon some frogs. But they are pretty useless. I do enjoy the wolf noise, but that's too mean for right now." He scratched his chin. "LET'S DESTROY THE NEWBIES NEKO-NEKO!!!!" A cat jumped out from behind him and multiplied into ten. "HAHAHAHA!!! DESTROY THE NEWBIES!!!"

He then turned to the other Reaper. "If i get 10, You have to buy me lolipops for the next week."

Elsewhere-

"EEEEH!!!!?" Rin's jaw dropped. "You.. You have a partner already!?" she was shocked. "But Yagi-KUN!!! It's borinnnnggg! I wanna partner!! i wanna partner!" she began rolling around on the ground, cheeks puffed out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

As the other reapers continued to make bets, Rek van Mortis, violinist extrordinaire, buts in on their conversation.

"You people, wipe out newbies? How amusing. Cousin Oressa's not even a reaper, and she routinely wipes out more newbies than all of you combined." Rek tells the other reapers while playing his violin.

On top of a clocktower, a beautiful young woman with cloud-like hair wearing a blue overcoat watches over the UG, holding a strange weapon by her side. "Fresh Meat." She says ominously.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"You people, wipe out newbies? How amusing. Cousin Oressa's not even a reaper, and she routinely wipes out more newbies than all of you combined." Rek tells the other reapers while playing his violin. "OI!! My record is 14! I doubt your cousin has even broke 8!" He held up a fist. "If it weren't for the damn reaper rules i'd erase your ass too!!!!"

Somewhere else in town-

A small Karaoke shop, the name. "Happy Music Shop." That's where. "Yo." A man waved to some people entering his shop. "How much for twenty minutes?" A girl asked. "For you, 200 yen!!" He laughed. "Thank you!" She smiled and handed the man some money. "It's a good day today." He looked out the window, He could see players scramping around. "It's almost time for their first mission. better partner up."

Elsewhere, In a elegant ballroom. Gold pillars, Fish tanks with exotic fish. A pool table, A bar. It's got everything anyone could want. "SHUT UP!! I PICK THE GM AND I PICKED HIRO!!!" she whipped a reaper wearing a blue hoodie. "GET OUT NOW!!" She then growled. "Where is that annoying brat."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

He looked at Shishi, "UG... underground?" Yohiko brushed his clothes off and looked around. "I never heard of it, last thing I remember is... me on the verge ofdying" He hit himself in the head, "Darnit, I have to get out of here, its gonna be a drag" He pulled out his cell phone to see his contacts, "Maybe I should call a friend" He clicked call, and a messege showed up, "It wont work, darnit!" Looking at the ground he said his name. "I am Yohiko"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Rin walked away kicking a pebble. "Yagi-Kun wont partner with me Mr.Rwar!" she spoke to her tiny stuffed animal. "I need a partner or i can't win the game!" She pouted and began looking around. "PAAAARRRTTTNNEEERRRR !!!!! PARRRTTTTNNNEEEERR KUUUN!!!!" she shouted as loud as she could. "I WANNA PARTNER!!!!!!" she shouted once more. "Hmm.." Something then grabbed her attention. "Ah! Kitty!" she smiled and chased after a tiny cat.

"HAHAHA!!!" Sanda laughed. "It's that brat from last week! She actually took the bait!!" He began rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

Yohiko stomped on the ground and covered his ears, "Ah.. who is that brat yelling" He stopped and listened to her, "Need a partner, win the game?" He rubbed his head, "This is a game, a Game" He walked in circles at a slow pace. "So I am dead, and winning the game... could it bring me back to life?" He sighed. Yohiko looked at the kid, "There is a way to get out, we have to win the game, but how?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"So I am dead, and winning the game... could it bring me back to life?" He sighed. Yohiko looked at the kid, "There is a way to get out, we have to win the game, but how?"Slowly, Rin raised up off the ground till she was even with Yahiko's head. "Yes." she whispered. Before slowly floating down to the ground.

"If you wanna win~ You gotta play~ If you wanna play~ you gotta have a partner!" she twirled around with her stuffed lion and began to giggle. "Playing is fun~ you fight noise and beat them! You get missions on your phone eeevvveryday! There's a time limit too! If you fail a mission you go.. POOF!" 

she threw Mr.Rwar into the air on the last line. "If you make it to the seventh day, you get to fight a big nasty man! Beat him and you can go back to your real life!!" She laughed and twirled some more. "This is my second week playing~ The game is so much fun!! I don't wanna stop playing!!" she dance some more.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

"Really" Yohiko looked at the hyperactive girl, she looked about 10. "So its a thrill?" He shrugged, he liked excitment, but this seemed harder than it sounded. "You have been her two weeks, you must ahve experience then." He thought about it and believed she could be helpful. "You dont have a partner and neither do I, would you like to team up?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

"If it weren't for the damn reaper rules i'd erase your ass too!!!!"

"Whaaat?"Mugen shouted out in outrage, his fists were already covered in a bright flame."I though we only couldn't attack players directly?"The flames died, he hated Rek and knew that the man could manipulate Noise like no other so he wanted to take him down with his pyrokinetic abilities.
"You're one lucky ponytailed bastard."He snarled at Rek before facing away and observe the players some more....Maybe even throw in few Liger cubs later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"Really"Yohiko looked at the hyperactive girl, she looked about 10. "So its a thrill?"  "You have been her two weeks, you must ahve experience then." He thought about it and believed she could be helpful. "You dont have a partner and neither do I, would you like to team up?" Rin's eyes light up and began to shake with excitement. "YES!!" she jumped up into the air. "Stay still!" Rin smiled as a light began to form around the two. "Pact complete!!"

"Whaaat?"Mugen shouted out in outrage, his fists were already covered in a bright flame."I though we only couldn't attack players directly?"
"You're one lucky ponytailed bastard." Sanda sat down in a huff. "Damn higher ups just added the rule. Pisses me off." He spat at the ground. "Supposed to stop us from fighting internal so we can focus on erasing players."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

_At the Conducter's_

Two pairs of quick footsteps made their way towards the conducter's place of business. Quite loudly both of them entered and Hiro yelled out."I won!!! To the extreme!!!"His kangaroo Noise dropped his head in dissapointment, all the while the two kept jogging in their place though.

"I heard a certain sexy lady was looking for me though."He stopped his jogging and attempted to move closer to her but her whip put a stop to it.

"Get away from me you sweaty dirtbag!"She growled at him and then added."Now listen up."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

"Uh....." Okibi said. "Who was that?" she asked Shin, pointing to the loud, obnoxious little girl who was playing with her stuffed lion. "And why did she call you Yagi-kun?" She was slowly looking around, getting her bearings in this strabge new place. With this light, she could draw some interesting pictures.....


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"YOU are the GM now so ACT LIKE IT!" she shouted at him. "The new week is upon us. The Composer has made it YOUR job to give out the missions. So get to it! Assign the first mission and get out of my hair. By next week you'll be gone anyway." she turned back and headed for a strange floating door. "I've got business with the composer to deal with now. So leave."
 
She opened the door, close it behind and and vanished along with the door. "Ah. You're here."In a dark room with four great white towers. There is a human like figure. A green human like figure. Sitting in the center of the towers. "I keep to my schedule." The conductor responded. "Asaka Hana." The composer smiled. "I picked you for that very reason."

The green figure stood up."I have a game in mind for this week." He turned to her. "I've selected a few players. They will be my pawns. You will select a few reapers. they will be your pawns. Together we shall play a game! The one with the most pawns remaining is the winner." Hana smiled. "and what does the winner get?" she asked with a grin. "Well.. Why don't we find out when the winner wins?"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

"Really"Yohiko looked at the hyperactive girl, she looked about 10. "So its a thrill?" "You have been her two weeks, you must ahve experience then." He thought about it and believed she could be helpful. "You dont have a partner and neither do I, would you like to team up?" Rin's eyes light up and began to shake with excitement. "YES!!" she jumped up into the air. "Stay still!" Rin smiled as a light began to form around the two. "Pact complete!!" 

_'What did i get myself into?' _He saw the light around them and smilied. "Lets win the game." He remembered something, "Ohh yeah, I am Yohiko, what is your name?" He decided to aske since whe was still now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

With the Players

His partner asked him why a girl was calling him Yagi-kun but it took all of Shin's effort to not kill this particular annoyance, his hands were making those choking movements he wished he could do on that pinkhaired little girl.Eventually he gave up and attempted to just annoy her for the time being, they weren't partnered anymore and so he would rarely see her.

"That idiot was my partner during last week's game."He told his current partner."The biggest pain I've ever had the displeasure of meeting."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

_'What did i get myself into?' _He saw the light around them and smilied. "Lets win the game." He remembered something, "Ohh yeah, I am Yohiko, what is your name?" He decided to aske since whe was still now. Rin started jumping around. "Rin!" she smiled. "The pact is complete! we can fight noise now!" she took out her player pin. "LETS GO!!!" A noise symbol began to float towards them. "Get ready!" Rin smiled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

At the Conducter's

After being told off by Hana, Hiro observed the retreating form of the conducter as she dissapeared."Man what an ass that woman has."He told his Kangaroo noise before getting to work on the missions.
"Something EXTREME!!! would be appropriate"

The players all recieved a mail on their phone and a few seconds later all the players felt a burning feeling in the palm of their right hand as a timer appeared. The mail said.

*"Go to the park to the EXTREME!!!!, reclaim the carrot top's Gar to the EXTREME!!!*"

Shin was stumped on this one, the missions last week made more sense but besides having to go to the park he had no idea how to reclaim the Gar of an carrot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

Kai watched the ordeal between the 3 reapers silently. _Idiots,_ he thought. _Getting so excited over one little rule change._ He sighed and kicked at the ground with his shoe. He was anxious to get out there. To start buisness. To show some players true pain.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"EH?" Rin looked at her phone. "Whats this mean." She scratched her head. "RAA!!" A frog like noise jumped at her. "Lions rwar!" she held up a pin. "GRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" Her small lion stuffed animal let out a massive roar knocking the noise back. "Hmm... Carot top... Carot top.. RED HAIR!" She cheered. "Gar.. is... MANLYNESS!" Rin threw a punch. "Reclaim the red hairs manlyness!!" she smiled.

With the Reapers-

"Uhh.." Sanda blinked. "Who the hell is carot top and why did he lose his gar?" He looked to Mugen. "You got any ideas what the hell this GM's talking about with these missions?" He scratched his head. "It makes no damn sense really."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

"Uhh.." Sanda blinked. "Who the hell is carot top and why did he lose his gar?" He looked to Mugen. "You got any ideas what the hell this GM's talking about with these missions?" He scratched his head. "It makes no damn sense really."

"Remember, Hiro is the current GM."Mugen replied wisely, he created a Liger cub before grabbing it by it's head causing it to flail about with it's small legs and tail.He pumped it full with fire and then dropped it. Within seconds the Liger started growling like it was possesed and at the same time started growing until it was fully matured and Mugen sat down on it's back, riding it like a horse.
"I take it he means a redheaded guy that lost his manlyness that can be found in the park somewhere, with reclaiming he probably means to erase the yellow noise possesing him."He and Hiro had gotten along pretty well, probably because their personalities were so similar and that made it easy for Mugen to translate Hiro-talk.

"He's weird like that but you know how he's like, always enthoustiac and busy working out, to him it would be a simply case of lost Gar if a noise was possesing someone and increasing their negativity."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"Remember, Hiro is the current GM." "EH!? HIRO!?" Sanda shouted.
"I take it he means a redheaded guy that lost his manlyness that can be found in the park somewhere, with reclaiming he probably means to erase the yellow noise possesing him.""Oh... I see..." Sanda rubbed his chin. "I'm not as crazy as that guy. Maybe thats why i couldn't understand."
 
"He's weird like that but you know how he's like, always enthoustiac and busy working out, to him it would be a simply case of lost Gar if a noise was possesing someone and increasing their negativity." Sanda nodded. "Yes, Yes. That makes total sense." He laughed. "Damn! Now let's go erase some players!"
 
Inside Sanda was cursing though. "HOW DID THAT IDIOT BECOME A GM BEFORE ME!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

Kai sighed again. _Leave it to Hiro to make things as confusing as possible..._ he thought. He walked towards th exit and turned towards Sanda and Mugen, casually twitching his head in the direction of the door. He readied a "hop", and took a careful step out of the door. His next step sent him rocketing forward into the air, landing on the top of a small building. _And repeat,_ he thought, blasting off again in the direction of the park.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 24, 2009)

Hibiki opened his eyes slowly. "Wh... What the hell? Where am I?" He wondered. "HELLO?!? ANYBODY?!?!" He yelled. "What the hell happened?" He asked himself and tried to think back.

_Flashback...

Hibiki rode his bike home on a foggy night, the breeze flowing through his hair. He pulled his bike up to a house that didn't stand out from any of the other ones. He put the bike up against the wall and approached the door. Hibiki turned the knob and pushed the door open with a few clanks of beer bottles crammed behind the door. There were a few dim lights on from lamps residing in the corners.

"Goddamn it... --- has been drinking again!" Hibiki groaned. The name of the person he was talking about was missing. He glanced over to the couch. Nobody was on it, just more bottles. "What? --- isn't even on the couch?" He realized. Something was missing from his memories.

The door slammed behind Hibiki, even though he didn't touch it. He gasped and turned around to see someone behind him. A drunken man, limping over, rope in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other. Where his face should be, Hibiki only saw a blur. The face couldn't be remembered "Where the hell have you been, you... Gay little shit?" The man slurred.

"---! What are you doing? Stay... Stay away from me!" Hibiki yelled, running away from the man down a hall. He struggled to open a door. "Shitshitshitshit!" Hibiki mumbled as the door finally opened but it was much too late. The man caught up to Hibiki and pushed him against the wall.

"Where do you think that you are going, Hibiki? I'm not done with you yet!" The drunkard slurred, pressing the rope against Hibiki's neck. Hibiki struggled, only to get thrown on a bed.

"---! Stop it!" Hibiki pleaded, tears flowing down his face endlessly. The man only laughed at the struggles.

"I've been so lonely since she left... You will have to do! After all... It was all your fault!" The man laughed, tying Hibiki to the bed with the rope. He pulled off Hibiki's shirt, leaving him on the bed, his bare chest and torso exposed. "I want to hear you SCREAM!" The man commanded.

Hibiki screamed in fear. The man laughed and brought a knife to Hibiki's wrists, pressing it down. Hibiki yelped and screamed as the knife drew blood from him. The rest, Hibiki was pained to remember and is much too twisted to post here.

End Flashback..._

"Oh God... That bastard... Who was that?" Hibiki wondered. "I'm safe now... But dead...? IS ANYBODY HERE?" He yelled again.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 24, 2009)

Heechul was skating down the road when he stopped and stared at a symbol, "What the hell?"

The symbol turned into green frog, "Hmm.......what is this thing?"

The frog leaped at Heechul and he skated a few meters away, "What the hell man?!"

Heechul stuck the pin on his hoodie and started skating around.  Smoke started to come from his wheels, "What the?"

Heechul skated towards the frog jumped over it.  In the air Heechul did a 360 and one of his skates accidentally hit the frog.  A burn mark appeared on the frog but it wasn't defeated, "How'd you like my...........hmm............I got it 'Soul Grind.'  It isn't down though, looks like I'll need to find a partner."

The frog once again leaped at Heechul and he took off on his skates, "Damn it!  Can anybody hear me!?!?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

Rek laughs to himself when he hears about the new gm. "Well, this should be interesting." He says out loud. "Well at least the boxing champion might have somethin interesting planned, unlike you, mr. comedian." Rek points to Mugen, the hotblooded, red cloaked reaper. He found him incredibly amusing, mostly because his films were more of a comedy for Rek than action. "Whatever happened to that beautiful redhead you were dating?"

Ivalla wandered the streets, scared for her life. She clutched her flute close to her, eying the streets for any trouble. "Oh god, where am I?"

Hordes of frog noises surrounded a beautiful white haired young woman, rearing to strike. The young woman has a confident smirk on her face, uncaring for the monsters around her. "Some frog legs for dinner would be nice."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

After a simple noise battle, well simple for Rin. She looked at her partner. "Let's go to the park!" She smiled at the boy and grabbed his hand. "Eh? but wai-" Before he could react he was being pulled off at great speed. "The park's this way~~" Rin cheered. Yohiko however was feeling a little regret in his choice to partner with the insane girl.

"The park is her-OOF!" Rin had reeches Mashin Street, However she couldn't go any futher. "ooh. It's a wall." she pouted. "W.wall?" Yohiko asked, poking at the invisible field. "Yes! Walls are set up all over the town! You can't get through them without passing a special test!" She laughed. "Special... Test...?" Yohiko asked.

"HAHA! That's right!" A man wearing a red hoodie, baggy black pants, a chain wallet and black boots cheered. "Ahh! Hoodie-Kun!!" Rin waved. "Oh? It's you." the reaper looked depressed. "Eh!? why does everyone do that." Rin put a finger to her chin. "If you want to get through this wall.. You gotta bring me. A basket ball."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

"Whatever happened to that beautiful redhead you were dating?"


"Yoko-san?"He asked, though this was actually the fictional character's name she portrayed as the romantic interest of Kamina in those movies that made Mugen famous.She was actually named Marina Inoue and had been both the love of his life in the movies in real life, though she eventually left him when he started to become delusional and started to really believe he was a samurai and she was the fictonal Yoko.

"I haven't seen her since my death."

_With the players._

"Come on crybaby, I know a shortcut to the park and as a bonus we won't run into Rin."Shin told his partner before taking off already.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

"HAHA! That's right!" A man wearing a red hoodie, baggy black pants, a chain wallet and black boots cheered. "Ahh! Hoodie-Kun!!" Rin waved. "Oh? It's you." the reaper looked depressed. "Eh!? why does everyone do that." Rin put a finger to her chin. "If you want to get through this wall.. You gotta bring me. A basket ball."

Yohiko rubbed his chin. "A basketball... to get through the wall." He looked at Rin, "Do you know where to get a basketball, I am not familiar with this place." Looking at the reaper, he asked tis question. "Where would we find one?" Yohiko started looking around him, to see what he could find.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

"Yoko? Don't you mean Marina?" He tells Mugen but quickly loses interest in the movie star. Rek looks at the various players and smirks. "Perhaps I should interfere." Rek raises his hand and instantly all the noises gain horns, which may or may not be useful.

"I'm a bit surprised you didn't visit her when you won the game. Masaki told me she was quite sad when she left you, he was dating my cousin Oressa you know. " Mugen had no idea who this Masaki Rek was referring to, for to him the person Rek was describing was Simon a character Masaki played in many of Mugen's movies. 

Ivalla yelped when she saw a strange frog with a horn on its head jump in front of her. "AHHHHH!!!!!" She screams, running as fast away from the noisce as she can.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

Yohiko rubbed his chin. "A basketball... to get through the wall." He looked at Rin, "Do you know where to get a basketball, I am not familiar with this place." Looking at the reaper, he asked tis question. "Where would we find one?" Yohiko started looking around him, to see what he could find. 

"Ishimatsu Sports Shop!" Rin smiled. "We just have to go through another wall to get to the sports shop." She rubbed her chin. "Umu... The shop is... THAT WAY!" She grabbed her partner and began to run off towards another street, In all honesty.. She had no idea where she was going... But she did know that there was a sports shop.

With Sanda-

"OI!!! DON'T IGNORE ME!!!" He was jumping in the background, waving his hands while the others talked. "STILL HERE!!!" He shouted. "COME ON!! I'M NOT INVISIBLE!!!" He kicked a pebble. "Stupid other reapers. I'm gonna-" Before he could finish the sentence, a strange door appeared. "Oh?" He tilted his head, the door slowly opened and a hand reached out to pull him in.

"AH!!!" He screamed, not realizing he was just in the grand ball room. "Oh.. It's just... Hi.." He waved to the girl in the room. "I've never had the pleasure of meeting you, Conductor-sama!" he bowed. "I'm selecting you for a special mission." Asaka spoke to him. "You and those three other reapers in your little group will have the honor of eleminating all the players this week."

Sanda blinked. "all?" He asked. "Yes. All." Asaka smirked. "The rules still stand. You can not attack directly. But, Maybe you could... Make some walls impassible.. and double your Noise output?" She grinned. "Y..YES MA'AM!!!" Sanda saluted. "Now Leave." Asaka turned around. "Your smell is disgusting."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

"Ishimatsu Sports Shop!" Rin smiled. "We just have to go through another wall to get to the sports shop." She rubbed her chin. "Umu... The shop is... THAT WAY!" She grabbed her partner and began to run off towards another street, In all honesty.. She had no idea where she was going... But she did know that there was a sports shop.

He sighed, "Alright, alright" Yohiko decided to go along and be tugged by this little kid. She was his only chance out of here. He looked around at the town and saw it was the same, but the vibe wasnt. It was so different in the UG, the friends he had were her and these noise. "Do you know where we are going, if not I do."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Alright, alright" Yohiko decided to go along and be tugged by this little kid. She was his only chance out of here. He looked around at the town and saw it was the same, but the vibe wasnt. It was so different in the UG, the friends he had were her and these noise. "Do you know where we are going, if not I do."

Rin blinked. "Ofcourse." She responded. "NOW THIS WAY!!!" she charged off. "This is.. the wrong way..." Yohiko sighed. This was the complete wrong way. "Oh. Another wall." Rin sighed. "If you wanna get through this wall. Then go and beat five noise beasts." the reaper orderd.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

Rin blinked. "Ofcourse." She responded. "NOW THIS WAY!!!" she charged off. "This is.. the wrong way..." Yohiko sighed. This was the complete wrong way. "Oh. Another wall." Rin sighed. "If you wanna get through this wall. Then go and beat five noise beasts." the reaper orderd.

"Beat five of those things...." He shrugged, "Im not that good, but I will try it" Yohiko gave Rin a nudge, "Do your thing the best way you can" He smilied being nice, like he should be to a 10 year old. "I have three attacks, lets see how they work" He got into a fighting stance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Beat five of those things...." He shrugged, "Im not that good, but I will try it" Yohiko gave Rin a nudge, "Do your thing the best way you can" He smilied being nice, like he should be to a 10 year old. "I have three attacks, lets see how they work" He got into a fighting stance. "Mr. Rwar and i will do our best count on it!!!" 

She held up her player pin. "LET'S ERASE SOME NOISE!!!" Rin cheered as a Noise symbol moved towards them. Suddenly, Both players were sent into separate zones. There were four Noise surrounding them. three were small green frogs. One was a small black tadpaol. Rin giggled and held up Mr. Rwar.

"GO FIGHT!!!" she released the lion, it began moving around on it's own. "READY MR.RWAR!!!" The Lion nodded and the two looked at the beasts in front of them. "Let's hope Yoko-kun Can fight!"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

She held up her player pin. "LET'S ERASE SOME NOISE!!!" Rin cheered as a Noise symbol moved towards them. Suddenly, Both players were sent into separate zones. There were four Noise surrounding them. three were small green frogs. One was a small black tadpaol.Rin giggled and held up Mr. Rwar.

Yohiko looked at the noise. "Okay, lets try this out" He looked at his second pin. "Video Game Overdrive" He ran at a tadpole with enhanced speed thanks to the pin. His body stared moving and he attacked the noise a multiple blows and kicks. It was defeated and he jumped back, "Cool..." He cuaght a glimps of a noise, and before he could react in knocked him down with a heavy hit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Ah? The pole vanished!" Rin cheered. "Now for forggie!" she took out a pin. "LION COMBO!!!" She cheered her lion on. It charged forward and punched a frog, Then kicked the frog. Delivered two more punches and a final kick knocking it back. The two other frogs rushed at her. "LIONS ROAR!" she cheered, Her lion let out a massive roar, knocking back the two noise.

"Hmm.. Let's see.." She scratched her head. "Lions combo has two uses. Lions roar has three." She nodded. "LIONS COMBO!!" Rin cheered happily, The lion went after the first frog once more, Two punches, three kicks. The frog rolled back and dissapeared. "TWO MORE FROGS TO GO!!!" Rin cheered happily, hoping her partner could handle the two beasts.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

Yohiko saw the two noise gone. "She is good" He looked at his third pin. "MP3 Blast!" His MP# appeared and music blasted out. The soundwaves made the noise open for an attack. "Video Game Overdrive!" He bolted to one frog and did damage. With the final blow it was defeated. "This frog is gone, the other one is still dazed, Rin can do the job!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"LIONS RWAR!!!" Rin cheered, knocking the last noise back. "And Rwar!" She cheered once more. Not realizing that Lions combo hasn't recharged yet. "Uh.." she looked at Mr.rwar, he just shrugged. "ATTACK MR.RWAR!!" She and the lion charged, the pins needed time to recharge, but she still had her own two fists and feet. 

Rin punched the Frog, Followed by a smack with Mr.Rwar. She jumped up and stomped on the frog, smacked him with Mr.Rwar then threw a pebble at it. But the noise kept coming at her. "Ah! Lions combo is recharged!" She smiled, "LIONS COMBO!!!" Mr. Rwar charged forward. He threw a right punch, a left kick, A left hook and finally. A BICYCLE KICK! The noise flew back and vanished.

"Four out of five defeated!" Rin smiled. The battle was over, but they need to find one more to open the wall.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

"Four out of five defeated!" Rin smiled. The battle was over, but they need to find one more to open the wall.

Yohiko grinned, "Excellent" Then remembered, "We need to find one more" He started running around looking for it. "Where is it!" He started panicing becuase he wanted to get this over with. In the meantime he forgot the whole point of this. Why did they need the basketball for him again?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

Yohiko grinned, "Excellent" Then remembered, "We need to find one more" He started running around looking for it. "Where is it!" He started panicing becuase he wanted to get this over with. In the meantime he forgot the whole point of this. Why did they need the basketball for him again?

Rin Slowly rose from the ground, She was wearing a white lab coat and glasses, Behind her was a chalk board and in her hand, a pointer stick. "Walls." She hit the board, There was a chalk drawing of a wall. "Like they sound. Are walls." She hit the chalk drawing. "The wall stops players from entering another section of Ishimatsu."

she then hit a drawing of the current area and one of the park. "There is a wall between the park and here. To get to the park, we need to get past the wall." She adjusted her glasses. "The red hooded reapers are the ones who control walls. If you give them what they want, they will let you through!" she smiled and was back to normal.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

she then hit a drawing of the current area and one of the park. "There is a wall between the park and here. To get to the park, we need to get past the wall." She adjusted her glasses. "The red hooded reapers are the ones who control walls. If you give them what they want, they will let you through!" she smiled and was back to normal.

Yohiko twitched and coughed, "Right... and we are doing all this to get to the park." He looked at Rin, "This is a waste of time" Yohiko started walking to look for noise. "Oh well, lets go on" He signaled for Rin to follow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

Rin was about to follow, but was distracted by a cat. "KITTY!" She smiled and ran off. "Where did she go?" Yohiko turned around and began shouting for Rin. "I'm here!" she came walking up to him, on top of her head was Mr. Rwar. And in her arms was a cat, with horns and Tatoo legs. "I call him Mr. Horns." She smiled.

"HEY! WE'VE GOT TO STEP UP OUR GAME!!" Sanda shouted to the other reapers. "Orders from the queen Bee herself. Double time the erasing! Eleminate all players! not one makes it to day seven!" he was once again ignored by the other reapers. "I.. Will become Gm... and Erase you all..." He said, turning back.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

Rin was about to follow, but was distracted by a cat. "KITTY!" She smiled and ran off. "Where did she go?" Yohiko turned around and began shouting for Rin. "I'm here!" she came walking up to him, on top of her head was Mr. Rwar. And in her arms was a cat, with horns and Tatoo legs. "I call him Mr. Horns." She smiled.

"Oh, I hate cats" He saw the look on her face. "Um... I said date cats" He smilied, "Girls at my age are so visious." He laughed to hide his lie. "Yeah, its a really nice cat" He slowly put his hand on the cat and pet it with regret. "Pretty cat" Yohiko turned his had and muttered, "Stupid cat"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Oh, I hate cats" He saw the look on her face. "Um... I said date cats" He smilied, "Girls at my age are so visious." He laughed to hide his lie. "Yeah, its a really nice cat" He slowly put his hand on the cat and pet it with regret. "Pretty cat" Yohiko turned his had and muttered, "Stupid cat"

"Oh? You think the noise kitty is pretty too?" she held it up and smiled. "Cute noise kitty." The cat scratched her face causing her to bleed. "BAD KITTY!!" She smacked the cat on the head and put it down. "Mr. Horns doesn't scratch! Bad kitty!" She held Mr.Rwar in front of the noise. "Rwar Onii-san is upset with you Mr. Horns!"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

"Oh? You think the noise kitty is pretty too?" she held it up and smiled. "Cute noise kitty." The cat scratched her face causing her to bleed. "BAD KITTY!!" She smacked the cat on the head and put it down. "Mr. Horns doesn't scratch! Bad kitty!" She held Mr.Rwar in front of the noise. "Rwar Onii-san is upset with you Mr. Horns!" 

Yohiko banged his head on a pole. "What a nuisance" He wiped his face in shame. "Just stop" He picked up the cat and threw it a few feet. He wiped his hands smilied, "He is gone and we dont need to worry, now we need to focus on the wall, okay?" Outside he was trying, inside he was dying, but he was still surviving.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"He is gone and we dont need to worry, now we need to focus on the wall, okay?" Rin Blinked. Then tilted her head towards where the cat landed. "If we beat Mr. Horns. We could have gone through the wall." She comments. "He was a noise." She blinked again. she had thought her partner wanted to find noise to fight, so she found Mr. Horns.

"Hmm.. I guess we'll just summon more noise with the player pins." She skipped off, looking for a good spot to summon noise. g"Hmm... Mr. Rwar.. Mr.Rwar. He says here is a good spot!" She stopped in the middle of a four lane intersection.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 25, 2009)

"Hmm.. I guess we'll just summon more noise with the player pins." She skipped off, looking for a good spot to summon noise. g"Hmm... Mr. Rwar.. Mr.Rwar. He says here is a good spot!" She stopped in the middle of a four lane intersection.

Yohiko did a face plam, "Why didnt you say we could summon noise 10 minuets ago" He shook is head to calm down. "Nevermind, just do it" tapping his foot from being annoyed, he waited without saying a word. He did not know how to summon noise.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

Yohiko did a face plam, "Why didnt you say we could summon noise 10 minuets ago" He shook is head to calm down. "Nevermind, just do it" tapping his foot from being annoyed, he waited without saying a word. He did not know how to summon noise. "I thought it was obvious." She said, pouting. "Here we go!" she lifted her player pin into the air.

Red noise symbols began to fill the area. "I'll pick. This one~" A symbol began floating towards her, Three noise emerged from it. Two tadpoles and a frog. "LET THE BATTLE BEGIN!" She smiled and held up Mr. Rwar.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 25, 2009)

Shishi sat down onto the ground thinking of what to do. She could not find a way out, and, on top of that, she was supposed to be dead! How is she alive? Trying to figure out the answers to these questions was tiring, and almost put her in cat nap. But, if this really was UG, then she couldn't stand there for long, so she continued to walk on to wherever...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2009)

Okibi followed Shin towards the park, looking around. Everything here was fascinating....If she could survive long enough, maybe she could draw some of it...she was pulled out of her thoughts abrubtly when she hit a solid, invisible wall. "Ow!" She exclaimed. "Shin...there's a...a wall here...how...how do we get by it?"


Kai watched the havok below him. Players were scampering back and forth, trying to get to the park to complete todays mission. He observed silently, uniterested. Maybe he could go in there, erase a coupl players....it would be a nice distraction at the very least. He let a small grin escape him as he felt the winds begin to circle around his hands, aching...longing to be used. He would use them all right.
He would use them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

A small one ft reaper popped up infront of Kai. "Remember! No attacking players directly!" the creature then poofed away. "I've got to make sure everyone plays by the rules." The owner of the Karaoke shop smirks as he looks outside his window. "Now, how are the players doing i wonder." He rubbed his chin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2009)

Kai snarled, swiping at the place the tiny reaper had occupied just a moment before. _Annoying bastards,_ he thought. Then he sighed. His skin began to contort and shift strangely, and a tatoo on his arm grew, covering him in feathers. Within moments he was a huge eagle. He took off from the rooftop, eyeing the players below. They looked like ants now...and ants were easily crushed. He let out a huge, terrible shreik, a signal to any noise near a group of players that it was time to attack. He smiled. Now things would get interesting...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2009)

*With the Players.*

"Shin...there's a...a wall here...how...how do we get by it?"

"That's easy enough."Shin replied as he quickly glanced around for a helper Reaper and then made his way over to the redhooded reaper."So what do you want?"

"I need two 500 Yen pins."

"I don't have any of those on me and I doubt you have."Shin commented as his hand reached to grab his player pin."Let's just start erasing until we have enough of those."

*With the reapers.*

"HEY! WE'VE GOT TO STEP UP OUR GAME!!" Sanda shouted to the other reapers. "Orders from the queen Bee herself. Double time the erasing! Eleminate all players! not one makes it to day seven!" he was once again ignored by the other reapers. "I.. Will become Gm... and Erase you all..." He said, turning back. 

"Yeah yeah, let the Supah Reaper take care of it."He replied annoyed as he signalled the Liger he was riding to head down."What?"He asked before repeating."You will become Gm and erase us all?"He then broke down in a fit of laughter that almost made him fall of his Liger."You crack me up you know that?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah yeah, let the Supah Reaper take care of it."He replied annoyed as he signalled the Liger he was riding to head down."What?"He asked before repeating."You will become Gm and erase us all?"He then broke down in a fit of laughter that almost made him fall of his Liger."You crack me up you know that?"

Sanda sat back in a great depression. "I'll do it... just wait..." He sighed, suddenly a small one foot reaper appeared. "Owie owie!" it spoke. "Ah? My reaper?" He looked around. "I didn't create one of you... Why are you here?" He asked. "Secret! Secret! Mean reaper hit me!" He cried. "I.. I really hate my Psych..." He sweatdropped.

With The players-

"LIONS COMBO!!" Rin shouted, Mr. Rwar charged at a tadpole noise. He threw a right punch, A left punch, two kicks, then ended with a roundhouse kick. Knocking the small tadpole into a wall. "GO NOW!! LIONS COMBO!!" She sent her stufed animal after it once more, defeating the creature. She was pleased with herself, but ignored the frog noise behind her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2009)

Ivalla is cornered by the frog noise, ready to strike her down at any moment. 

"BYAYAYA!!" The noise screamed, jumping at the pink-haired flautist. 

"Ah!!!!" With no other other options, Ivalla did the one thing she was ever good at; Playing the flute. 

The noise ceases its attack, and slowly backs away from Ivalla. The young woman notices this, and continues to play her flute. 

A few blocks away, the young, white haired woman hears Ivalla's music, and is intriguied. "That sub-par music...could it be!?"

Eventually Ivalla's music becomes louder, until it reaches a point where a wave of sonic energy burst from her flute, destroying the noise completely.

"What did I just do?" She wonders.

_Reaper Base_

Rek smirks when he hears the orders from the composer. "Amusing." He takes out his celphone, and dial's his cousin's number. "Oressa, we're going for a sweep. Slaughter as much noises as you can, and if you see any players..." A wicked smile forms on Rek's face. "Send them to hell." Rek looks as the other reapers depart to begin the sweep. "Oh, and the other reapers will be joining in as well. Feel free to kill one of them if you get the chance." Rek turns off his cellphone, and leaves the reaper base. Outside a massive 4-story high red noise was waiting for him to leave. It was dragonic in appearance, with a large belly and an even larger tail. The tail was quite peculiar, as it had little mouths all over it. The noise had massive wings, just like those of a reaper's, but with two bulging eyes on each wing. It's face was similar to a dragon's, except for the fact that it had 8 eyes. Its body held 8 limbs, 4 arms with long hands at the end, and 4 large furry legs. Instead of claws at the end of each limb, more mouths like the ones on its tail, existed. "Let's depart, StringPunk." Rek says, as the dragon lifts him up and flies him up the sky.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Somewhere in the park-

"Pff. I'm not doing this dumb ass mission." A man wearing a punk outfit with a Mohawk spits on the ground. "I'm with you man." Another man wearing a punk outfit and shaved head follows in spitting. "Let's go, We've got noise to kill." The first man laughs. First Man- Mit Spit. Ex-punk singer, On His second week playing. Second man- Spit Mit. Ex-Punk Guituirist. On his second week playing.

"Hey there." Sanda waved to them. "What? A reaper?" Mit laughed. "You dumb asses know you can't fight us." He pushed Sanda out of the way and laughed. "Ah, True." Sanda grinned and turned around. "Go on kitties." He summoned thirty cat noise into the area. "WHAT THE HELL?" Mit shouted. "DAMN IT!" Spit yelled. 

The two were swarmed by the cats, and soon there was an explosion of blue light. "That's two." Sanda picked up two pins from the ground. "Bye bye." He crushed them in his hand and tossed them into the trash can. "Now then, Let's wait for some more players to arrive."


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 26, 2009)

Jason looked up as he found himself on the ground of the park. Noticing people milling about, he pulled himself up quickly. Feeling in his pockets, the teen pulled out three pins as well as a black pin with a skull on it. Scratching his head, he called out to the other people in the area, "Hello? What's going on?" Shaking his head wearily, he trned to walk away.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2009)

A battalion of lower-ranking reapers charge through the streets, summoning noises and fighting players as they continue their march. The orders from the composer had to be followed, or else.

"Weaklings." Oressa says, taking out several noises with little effort. For a brief while she was interested in the sub-par music she heard a few minutes ago, but sweeping through hordes of reapers and noise seemed more entertaining. 

"So many weaklings before me." She says as she watches player and reaper fight each other on the street. When she heard Rek say about the sweep she was delighted, but she was disappointed when she saw the battles to be severely boring. 

"I'll finish this quickly." From her pocket she takes out 2 pins, holding one in each hand. 

"Sorairo Days, Nikopol." The pins glow, and a large 6-foot battle axe materializes in front of her. 

The reapers and the players stop briefly, watching in horror as Oressa one shots a large noise with her enhanced abilities. "Die." With a swift swing of her axe she slices a player in half, and follows the assault by decapitating reaper. "Well, what are you people waiting for?" She taunts the remaining reapers and players. "Fight me."

In another side of town, several Mantis noises where ripping apart player after player. a near-invisible white web was attached to each Mantis, the thread leading back to one of StringPunk's many mouths. 

"This is really fun." Rek says, smiling evily.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

Asaka monitored the two former players Rek and Oressa. Well, one former player and one current. "I Could use the two of these." She grinned and lifted her left arm. "I'll send a noise to contact the two. My orders are absolute afterall. Fufufufufu." Her arrogance oozed out of her like ketchup on fries. "This game is getting rather interesting." The composer grinned. He liked it when the players attacked in this way. But, It was no good if the players erased eachother. He needed them alive and healthy. 

"I should send a few... stronger noise her way." He thought. "Ah, Boss that a good idea." A voice echoed in the room. "Hmm. You were listening in on me?" The composer asked. "I gotta make sure you play by the rules." The voice laughed. "Haha, Very well. I'll leave you to deal with the rule breakers." The composer sat back and enjoyed his little game of Cat and Tiger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

"I don't have any of those on me and I doubt you have. Let's just start erasing until we have enough of those."

"Uh...right." Okibi says, nodding firmly. As a small battalion of noise heads their way, she quickly finishes a knight she was working on. "Attacking Knight!" The Knight bursts from the paper in a flash of light, and begins to sow chaos among the noise's ranks. Okibi buisies herself with keeping away from the noise that gets past him, eventually drawing a Defending Wall around herself. "Go Shin!" She shouts from behind the wall. "You got this!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

The battle began, among the types of noises were Tadpoles, green and blue frogs and a single wolf that was particular annoying. While in the other zone his partner started her assault on multiple opponents Shin concentrated on the wolf first. He used the second song to produce a smoke from his hands that started damaging the wolf and kept it from attacking him, at the same time it's movements started slowing down and it started to walk shakily.

He had to cut the attack short though when tadpoles started to surround him.He shook those buggers off by spraying the remainder of the smoke on them and then quickly switching over to the third song and he started uppercutting the blue leader frogs, taking them out would take the tadpoles out as well.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

Suruno was mad at himself he basiclly threw himself in front of the car."Man thats the last time I drink under age," He said to himself and rubbing his head,"So this the UG my cousin was talking about.I thought he was crazy." He looked around then felt into his pocket and found a pin with I skullhead on it.He tapped it and he concentrated on one person then heard their thoughts."The noise will come soon I know that," Suruno said out loud knowing noone could see or hear him,"Which means I need a partner."


----------

